# Staffpad keyboard shortcuts



## sundrowned (Jan 4, 2021)

I was thinking it might be useful to make a list of keyboard shortcuts considering they're not available anywhere.
I'm on Windows and below are the ones I know of.

A much bigger job but equally useful might be to put together a list of available articulations for each library.

*Keyboard shortcuts

Windows:*

a = automation
c = metronome
d = diamond notehead
e = eraser
f = center on playhead
g = glissando
h = hairpin
i = instruments
m = mute
o = octave up
p = symbols (the symbols drop down tray)
r = rehearsal mark
s = solo
t = insert text
v = versions
x = x notehead
, = back 1 meaure
. = forward 1 measure
0 = go to start
9 = go to end 
space = play 
Shift + (1-4) = select voice


----------



## brandowalk (Jan 4, 2021)

Listed on the StaffPad help page under “key commands”. 









Key Commands


StaffPad was designed from the beginning to be used without a keyboard of any kind - it's meant to be a true tablet experience, and we recommend using it as such - both on Windows (in tablet mode),...




staffpad.zendesk.com





If anyone can clarify how to get the new track solo/mute commands on an iPad to work, please reply. Thanks!


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 4, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> Listed on the StaffPad help page under “key commands”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh. I think I've even seen that page before.


----------

